# Hayırlı uğurlu olsun



## FlyingBird

Meaning for each word?


----------



## ancalimon

hayır: augury, good omen (I guess from Arabic)

uğur: augury, good omen (from Turkic)


----------



## Nihilus

The saying seems to be an exception to the rule in Turkish that synonymous adjectives shouldn't be used next to one another.


----------



## FlyingBird

So what would be translation for whole sentence?

Good luck?


----------



## ancalimon

something like:

May it be fortunate.

For example, you if you bought a new car, or you got married, you friend might say something like this.


----------



## FlyingBird

When to use those below?

Hayırlı olsun 
Iyi şanslar


----------



## FlyingBird

Hayırlı olsun or Hayırlı *uğurlu* olsun (which one is more used)?


----------

